# هل ستحضر قداس العيد فى كنيستك؟



## marcelino (1 يناير 2011)

*لي اشتهاء أن أنطلق وأكون مع المسيح ذاك أفضل جدا (في 1 : 23)*

*ســؤال مختصـر تمـاما وأجـابته ياريت تكون مختصره *

*نعــم او لا
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (1 يناير 2011)

مفيش اى حاجه تجبرنا اننا منحضرش القداس فى الكنيسه ولو حتى الموت


----------



## abokaf2020 (1 يناير 2011)

وايه اللي يمنعني لني احضر قداس العيد اللي حصل 
معتقدش انه سبب قوي ديه قلة حيلة


----------



## maarttina (1 يناير 2011)

_انا بس عاوزه اقول نععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععممممممممممممممممممم طويله شويه عارفيين انا شايفه اني حتي ماستحقش اموت علي اسم المسيح زي شهداء كنيسة القديسيين ولو ربنا بيحبني فعلا اكون فعلا ميته وانا بشهد باسم الرب يسوع انه ملك الملوك ورب الارباب_


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (1 يناير 2011)

هحضر و هصلي ان الدور يكون علينا عشان نعيّد العيد دا في حضن المسيح
يا بخت شهداء اسكندرية


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (1 يناير 2011)

كلنا هنحضر ونصلي عشانهم


----------



## engy_love_jesus (1 يناير 2011)

*هحضر طبعا وعلى فكرة كنيستنا جالها تهديد هيا وتلات كنايس تانى جنبينا وابونا حاول يدارى وفوجاة ان كل الشعب عارف

وعلى غير المتوقع لقى الكنيسة مليانة على اخرها بكمية شعب مهوله وكان فى حركة كبيرة من الظباط لدرجة ان العساكر دخلوا يطلعونا بعد ما ابونا صرف الشعب ومنعوا اى تجمعات وبقوا بيزعقوا فى الناس علشان تمشى من قدام باب الكنيسة ​*


----------



## Twin (1 يناير 2011)

*نفسي أحضر بجد القداس في كنستي ... بس أنا بره البلد *​


----------



## vetaa (1 يناير 2011)

*باذن ربنااااااااااااا طبعاااااااااااااا هنحضــــــــــــــر
ويارب الكل يحضررررررر
*


----------



## GoDz (1 يناير 2011)

*على فكره انا مبحضرش قداس العيد بس المره دى هحضر أكيد إن شاء الله*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 يناير 2011)

*لوووو كنت ف بلد عربي كنت حضرت طبعاا وانا كلي فرح وفخر
بس للاسففففففففففففف
ربنا يحميكو  ياارب *


----------



## !ابن الملك! (2 يناير 2011)

الكل هيحضر ..
عصر الاستتشهاد رجع ..

اتمنى انى استشهد واكون مع المسيح .


----------



## roaaroma2005 (2 يناير 2011)

انا مكنتش بحضر قداس العيد بس لازم احضروا طبعا مهما كان
ونصلى لربنا مهما حصل


----------



## johna&jesus (2 يناير 2011)

هاحضر وهصلى مهما حصلى


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 يناير 2011)

طبعااااااااااااااااااااااااا 
ايه اللى يمنع من حضور القداس 
مهما حصل هتفضل ابواب الكنايس مفتوحة وهنصلى اكتر من الاول كمان
واهلاااااااااااا بالاستشهاد على اسم المسيح
​


----------



## geegoo (2 يناير 2011)

*أنا مبروحش قداسات الأعياد .....
بس العيد ده هروح ... و هأقعد لغاية ما أبونا يصرف الشعب .....*


----------



## tamav maria (2 يناير 2011)

ننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننعم
واللي حصل ده بيزيد من ايماني وذهابي للكنيسة اكتر


----------



## maged18 (2 يناير 2011)

طبعا هحضر انا وعائلتي رب المجد يسوع المسيح معانا طيب ليه نخاف وده دورنا ان نقف جنب بعض ونشجع بعض ان كلنا هنروح قداس العيد


----------



## ava bishoy son (2 يناير 2011)

*على فكرة الناس دى نزلت قائمة فى موقعها بالكنائس المستهدفة
ومنها بالاسم والعنوان كنيستى وهى كنيسة السيدة العذراء والشهيد ابانوب بسمنود
واكيد كلك متعرفوها
انا موجود فى الكنبسة فى العيد​*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (2 يناير 2011)

*





أما انك فعلا انسان مريض نفسيًا معندكش دم*


----------



## ava bishoy son (2 يناير 2011)

jesus son 261 قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*مش تاخد فى بالك 
دة الطبيعى
كانوا بيستهزاوا باخوبا فى الشغل ويقلولة 
حمد الله على السلامة كنا قلقانين عليك لا تكون فى الاسكندرية
سخرية وشماتة 
عادى بردة 
دة الطبيعى لانة هو المطلوب منة يقتلك فلو سخر واستهزا يبقى هو كدة اقل حاجة عندة*​


----------



## +++حنين+++ (2 يناير 2011)

*وايه يمنعنى هو انا اطول اكون من الشهداء
دى امنيه كبيره لا استحقها *​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (2 يناير 2011)

*هروح طبعا وهاخد اسرتي كلها واتمني اموت شهيدة  للمسيح 
مهما يعملوا مش هيقدروا يمنعونا من ذهاب الكنيسة دي ملجئنا وحصننا حتي لو فيها نتقطع ونموت​*


----------



## ريمووو فلسطين (2 يناير 2011)

ليه ليه
القدااي ليناا واحناا مسيحية اولاد المسيح
هنحضروو ومش هيهمناا شي
لاننا اولاد الرب يسووع
تقبلوو مروري
ريموو


----------



## maryanne (2 يناير 2011)

بازن المسيح  اروح  انا مكنتش هروح علشان بابا تعبان
بس اكيد  هروح  انا مستهلش موت علشان المسيح
 كنيستى اسمها  و عنوانها مكتوب فى التهديدات


----------



## zezza (2 يناير 2011)

*اكيد و كل القدسات كمان  
رغم ان كنيستى متهددة .....!*​


----------



## tasoni queena (2 يناير 2011)

طبعــــــــــــــــا هحضر القداس

بس مش فى كنيستى لانها متأمنة كويس

هروح كنيسة تانى قريبالى


----------



## tasoni queena (2 يناير 2011)

> بازن المسيح اروح انا مكنتش هروح علشان بابا تعبان
> بس اكيد هروح انا مستهلش موت علشان المسيح
> *كنيستى اسمها و عنوانها مكتوب فى التهديدات*


 
يا جماعة حد يقدر يجيبلى اسماء الكنايس اللى فى التهديدات


----------



## marcelino (2 يناير 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> طبعــــــــــــــــا هحضر القداس
> 
> بس مش فى كنيستى لانها متأمنة كويس
> 
> هروح كنيسة تانى قريبالى




*أوعى تنخدعى بالتأمين الزياده يا كوينا 

الحامى هو الله 
*​


----------



## just member (2 يناير 2011)

تم التصويت بنعم 
ومعيا دعوة ايضا لحضور  الصلاة  بالكاتدرائية نفسها
وهروح
هروح رغم تعبي وضيقي
ولا اخشي الموت
واوعدك  لو جددت اي احداث مأساوية هناك 
سأكون مستعد تماما لأكليل الشهادة
انا حر دايما بالمسيح
واموت حر بالمسيح


----------



## HappyButterfly (2 يناير 2011)

*اه هروح انا كنت اوقات بكسل علشان امتحانات
بس السنة دى حروح علشان كلنا نصلى مع بعض
*​


----------



## maryanne (2 يناير 2011)

قام موقع المجاهدين الاسلامي القذر الارهابي بالاعلان عن الكنائس المستهدفة وطريقة تصنيع القنابل قبل الحادث باسبوعين ولم يهتم الامن



السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته

الحمد لله نحمده و نستعينه ونستغفره ونستهديه ونعوذ بالله من شرور انفسنا وسيئات اعمالنا والصلاة و السلام على خير البرية الضحوك القتال امام المجاهدين صلى الله عليه و سلم و اصحابه و من تبعه باحسان الى يوم الدين

اما بعدالى الغرب الصليبي

السلام على من اتبع الهدى اما بعد فاننا لم ننسى فعلكم الشنيع في الكنانة مصر وخطفكم للمسلمات اللواتي ابين الا ان يتخلصوا من وهم ما تسموه نصرانية وعليه اتوجه بندائي هذا الى نفسي و الى كل مسلم غيور على عرض اخواته بتفجير دور الكنائس اثناء الاحتفال بعيد الكريسمس اي في الوقت التي تكون فيه الكنائس مكتظة

واذكرهم بان هذا الفعل لا يعد الا ردا على ما قام به اعوان النجس شنودة واتباعه

وهذه هنا مجموعة من عناوين بعض الكنائس القبطية و كنائس اخرى

مصر

مارمينا الترعة البولاقية – شبرا



223594016 حارة الريس محرم اول الترعة البولاقية



الانبا انطونيوس بشبرا



22350693 – 2236690021 شارع ترعة الجلاد خلف مستشفى شبرا العام

مارجرجس خمارويه – شبرا



شارع خماروية بشبرا

مارجرجس الجيوشى



22067646 22356447 46 شارع المستشفى امتداد شارع شيكولانى الترعة البولاقية

كنيسة العذراء – الحافظية



24309601نهاية شارع الملك الصالح بالحافظية

كنيسة القديسة دميانة – بابادبلو

22357113

20 شارع محمد عبد المتعال الترعة البولاقية

مارجرجس – ابو الفرج

24590706

23 ش على بهلول من شارع ابو الفرج – دوران شبر

العذراء والملاك ميخائيل – بالخلفاوى

22026468

ش عطية الاشقر بالخلفاوى شبرا

العذراء – روض الفرج

24587004

شارع احمد حافظ عوض – روض الفرج

الشهيدين ابى سيفين ودميانة – شبرا

22365560

1 حارة رائف متفرع من ميخائيل صليب / خلف مدرسة الترعة

مارجرجس – جزيرة بدران

25777546

58 ش جزيرة بدران اول شبر ا

رئيس الملائكة الجليل ميخائيل – طوسون

2457218527

ش يوسف بن ايوب – طوسون شبرا

الملاك ميخائيل والقديس الانبا شنودة – عياد بك شبر

257861111

ش احمد باشا حسنين – جزيرة بدران شبرا

العذراء – عياد بك – شبرا

هولندا

العذراء – عياد بك – شبر


----------



## maryanne (2 يناير 2011)

مصر

مارمينا الترعة البولاقية - شبرا

22359401

6 حارة الريس محرم اول الترعة البولاقية



الانبا انطونيوس بشبرا

22350693 - 22366900

21 شارع ترعة الجلاد خلف مستشفى شبرا العام

مارجرجس خمارويه - شبرا

22067646

شارع خماروية بشبرا

مارجرجس الجيوشى

22356447

46 شارع المستشفى امتداد شارع شيكولانى الترعة البولاقية

كنيسة العذراء - الحافظية

24309601

نهاية شارع الملك الصالح بالحافظية

كنيسة القديسة دميانة - بابادبلو

22357113

20 شارع محمد عبد المتعال الترعة البولاقية 

مارجرجس - ابو الفرج

24590706

23 ش على بهلول من شارع ابو الفرج - دوران شبر

العذراء والملاك ميخائيل - بالخلفاوى

22026468

ش عطية الاشقر بالخلفاوى شبرا

العذراء - روض الفرج

24587004

شارع احمد حافظ عوض - روض الفرج

الشهيدين ابى سيفين ودميانة - شبرا

22365560

1 حارة رائف متفرع من ميخائيل صليب / خلف مدرسة الترعة 

مارجرجس - جزيرة بدران

25777546

58 ش جزيرة بدران اول شبر ا

رئيس الملائكة الجليل ميخائيل - طوسون

2457218527

ش يوسف بن ايوب - طوسون شبرا

الملاك ميخائيل والقديس الانبا شنودة - عياد بك شبر

257861111

ش احمد باشا حسنين - جزيرة بدران شبرا

العذراء - عياد بك - شبرا

هولندا

العذراء - عياد بك - شبر



1







موقع الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسيه - فرنساhttp://eocf.free.fr/



2





موقع كنيسة القديسة مريم العذراء ومارمرقس - باريس - فرنساhttp://francecopte.ifrance.com/3

موقع كنيسة مارمرقس - لندنhttp://www.stmark.org.uk/4

موقع الكنيسة القبطية - سويسرا (كنيسة العذراء مريم، جنيف - كنيسة مارمرقس، زيوريخ)http://www.coptic-churches.ch/5

موقع كنيسة مارمرقس - فرانكفورت - المانياhttp://www.kopten.de/stmarkus/ 6

موقع كنيسة الملاك ميخائيل والأنبا أنطونيوس - أيندهوفن - هولندhttp://www.koptischekerkeindhoven.nl/ 7

موقع كنيسة القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي - هانوفر - ألمانياhttp://www.koptisch-hannover.de/8

موقع كنيسة السيدة العذراء - أمستردام - هولنداhttp://www.koptischekerk.nl/9

موقع كنيسة مارجرجس والقديسة دميانة - أوترخت - هولنداhttp://www.koptischekerkutrecht.nl/10

موقع كنيسة مارمرقس - كيركالدي - إسكتلاندا - أيرلاندا - إنجلتراhttp://www.copticscotland.org/11

موقع كنيسة مارجرجس والملاك ميخائيل - السويدhttp://web.telia.com/~u31314604/12

موقع الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية في النمسافييناhttp://www.kopten.at/13

موقع كنيسة العذراء ومارمرقس - الدنمارك http://www.koptisk.dk/14

موقع كنيسة السيدة العذراء والأنبا شنوده - سيراي - بريطانياhttp://www.smass.co.uk/15

موقع كنيسة السيدة العذراء ومارمرقس - شاتناي مالابري - باريس - فرنساhttp://stemariestmarc.free.fr/16

موقع كنيسة الأنبا أنطونيوس والأنبا بولا - سان توان - فرنساEglise Saint Antoine et Saint Paul

كنيسة العذراء ومارجرجس - بولاق الدكرور

كنيسة الملاك ميخائيل - الشيرتون - مصر الجديدة

كنيسة الملاك ميخائيل ولأنبا شنودة - عياد بيك - شبرا

كنيسة السيدة العذراء مريم - قصرية الريحان مصر القديمة

كنيسة الشهيدين ابى سيفين ودميانة - شبرا

كنيسة السيدة العذراء مريم - القطامية - القاهرة الجديدة

كنيسة مارجرجس - الماظة

كنيسة السيدة العذراء مريم - درياس - عين شمس

كنيسة السيدة العذراء - المطرية

· كنيسة السيدة العذراء -الفجالة
· كنيسة مار مرقس - المعادي

كنيسة السيدة العذراء - ارض الجولف

· كنائس وسط القاهرة - ونيافة الأنبا روفائيل

كنيسة القديس سمعان الخراز - جبل المقطم

كنيسة مارجرجس - حدائق حلوان

كنيسة مارجرجس - منشية التحرير

كنيسة السيدة العذراء - عياد بيك - شبرا

كنيسة السيدة العذراء - روض الفرج - شبرا

كنيسة السيدة العذراء - الزيتون

· كنيسة السيدة العذراء والأنبا بيشوي والسيدة العذراء والانبا رويس - العباسية

كنيسة مار مرقس -كليوبترا - هليوبوليس مصر الجديدة

كنيسة السيدة العذراء - مسرة

كنيسة مار مرقس - الجيزة

كنيسة مار جرجس والأانبا ابرأم - هليوبوليس

كنيسة القديس جوارجيوس والانبا انطونيوس - النزهة الجديدة

كنيسة مار مرقس - شبرا

كنائس جمهورية مصر العربية - الاسكندرية

كنيسة السيدة العذراء والملاك غبريال - ش سيف

كنيسة مار جرجس والانبا انطونيوس - محرم بيك

كنيسة مارمينا - فالمنج

كنيسة السيدة العذراء - محرم بية

كنيسة الملاك رفائيل - العجمى

كنيسة مارجرجس - باكوس

كنيسة القدسين - سيدي بشر

كنيسة مار جرجس - سبورتنج

كنيسة الانبا تكلا هيمانوت الحبشي القس - الابراهيمية

كنائس جمهورية مصر العربية باقي المحافظات - كنائس الوجة البحرى

كنيسة العذراء - توريل - المنصورة

كنيسة السيدة العذراء مريم - مسطرد

كنيسة الشهيد فيلوباتير مرقوريوس - ابو سلطان - الاسماعيلية

كنيسة الانبا تكلا هيمانوت -أشمون - المنوفية

كنيسة السيدة العذراء - نبروة - مركز طلخا محافظة الدقهلية تابعة لايبارشية دمياط وكفر الشيخ

كنيسة رئيس الملائكة ميخائيل - المحلة الكبرى

كنيسة الانبا بشاي والانبا بطرس - الزقازيق

كنيسة العذراء ومار يوحنا - الزقازيق

كنيسة مار مرقس - بورسعيد

كنيسة الملاك ميخائيل - دير الملاك البحري

كنيسة السيدة العذراء - أبيار - -طنطا - الغربية

كنيسة السيدة العذراء والقديس أبانوب - سمنود - الزقازيق

كنائس جمهورية مصر العربية باقي المحا فظات - كنائس الوجة القبلي

كنيسة السيدة العذراء مريم ومارمينا - بالسنبلاوين

كنيسة مارجرجس - شبين القناطر - القليوبية

كنيسة السيدة العذراء ورائس الملائكة ميخائيل والشهيد مرقوريوس ابو سيفين ديروط

كنيسة السيدة العذراء - الخارجة - الوادي الجديد

كنيسة الشهيدة دميانة - مغاغة - العدوة

كاتدرائية السيدة العذراء - الاقصر

امريكا 

http://st-takla.org/Links/Coptic-Links-02-

Churches-b-USA_.htmlاستراليا

موقع كنيسة الملاك ميخائيل والأنبا بيشوي - مونت درويت - سيدني

2موقع كنيسة العذراء والقديس مرقوريوس - سيدني 

3موقع كنيسة الشهيدة دميانة والبابا اثناسيوس الرسولى - سيدنى /

4موقع كنيسة مار مرق - سيدني اووبا 



1



موقع الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسيه - فرنسا

2

موقع كنيسة القديسة مريم العذراء ومارمرقس - باريس - فرنسا

3موقع كنيسة مارمرقس - لندن

4موقع الكنيسة القبطية - سويسرا (كنيسة العذراء مريم، جنيف - كنيسة مارمرقس، زيوريخ)

5موقع كنيسة مارمرقس - فرانكفورت - المانيا 

6موقع كنيسة الملاك ميخائيل والأنبا أنطونيوس - أيندهوفن - هولند 

7موقع كنيسة القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي - هانوفر - ألمانيا 

8موقع كنيسة السيدة العذراء - أمستردام - هولندا 

9موقع كنيسة مارجرجس والقديسة دميانة - أوترخت - هولندا

10موقع كنيسة مارمرقس - كيركالدي - إسكتلاندا - أيرلاندا - إنجلترا

11موقع كنيسة مارجرجس والملاك ميخائيل - السويد 

12موقع الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية في النمسا فينا

13موقع كنيسة العذراء ومارمرقس - الدنمارك 

14موقع كنيسة السيدة العذراء والأنبا شنوده - سيراي - بريطانيا 

15موقع كنيسة السيدة العذراء ومارمرقس - شاتناي مالابري - باريس - فرنسا 

16موقع كنيسة الأنبا أنطونيوس والأنبا بولا - سان توان - فرنسا

هذا ما استطعت جمعه ايها الاخوة الاكارم


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (2 يناير 2011)

maryanne قال:


> مصر
> 
> مارمينا الترعة البولاقية - شبرا
> 
> ...






*
يا باشا كنيستى مش موجودة
تاخد عنونها مش تتوه خالص
الزاوية الحمرا متهيئلى ليها سجل حافل عندكم​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 يناير 2011)

*نععععععععععععععععععععععععععععم هحضر باذن المسيح*​


----------



## jesus.my.life (2 يناير 2011)

خد عندك الكنيسة مارمرقص فى بنى سويف
شارع سعد زغلول امام محكمة الاستئناف 
مستنيك يا بطل​


----------



## روزي86 (2 يناير 2011)

للاسف انا كل عيد مش بحضر في الكنيسة


----------



## ponponayah (2 يناير 2011)

اكيد طبعا ودا مين اللى يخوفنى او يخلينى منزلش 
دانا لو مفيش نفس هنزل برضوا
مع ان كنيستى متأمنة جامد اوى لانها فى القايمة
​


----------



## النهيسى (2 يناير 2011)

نعم نعم نعم نعم ..........................نعم


----------



## abokaf2020 (2 يناير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *
> يا باشا كنيستى مش موجودة
> تاخد عنونها مش تتوه خالص
> الزاوية الحمرا متهيئلى ليها سجل حافل عندكم​*



علي فكرة هو لو فكر يجي عندنا مش هيحلق يكمل الفكرة


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (2 يناير 2011)

*لا تحزنوا كالباقين الذين لا رجاء لهم -1تس 4 : 13


19 عِنْدَ كَثْرَةِ هُمُومِي فِي دَاخِلِي تَعْزِيَاتُكَ تُلَذِّذُ نَفْسِي.
20 هَلْ يُعَاهِدُكَ كُرْسِيُّ الْمَفَاسِدِ الْمُخْتَلِقُ إِثْماً عَلَى فَرِيضَةٍ؟
21 يَزْدَحِمُونَ عَلَى نَفْسِ الصِّدِّيقِ وَيَحْكُمُونَ عَلَى دَمٍ زَكِيٍّ.
22 فَكَانَ الرَّبُّ لِي صَرْحاً وَإِلَهِي صَخْرَةَ مَلْجَإِي
23 وَيَرُدُّ عَلَيْهِمْ إِثْمَهُمْ وَبِشَرِّهِمْ يُفْنِيهِمْ. يُفْنِيهِمُ الرَّبُّ إِلَهُنَا.

**هحضر القداس **فى كنيست**ي*​


----------



## EgyZizo (2 يناير 2011)

ربنــا يبارككم ..


----------



## sony_33 (2 يناير 2011)

*اكيد ححضر
وبجد كان نفسى اجرى على كنيسة القديسين
بس للاسف قفلو الشارع من اولة لاخرة
ربنا يرحمنا*​


----------



## ava bishoy son (3 يناير 2011)

*كنيسة السيدة العذراء والقديس أبانوب - سمنود - الزقازيق

كنيستى

بس الاغبية كاتبين جزء من العنوان غلط​*


----------



## zama (3 يناير 2011)

الحقيقة مش بحضره أساساً ..


----------



## zama (3 يناير 2011)

jesus son 261 قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 أعتقد اللي بيحضر القداس و كله شجاعة و أخلاق ..

القداس أستحالة يكون بيعلم شعبه يتهجموا ع الناس بالشتم ..

ممكن يكون الأخر صريح و عبر عن موقفه بتلقائية ..

مش صح إن أعصابنا تفلت و نشتم ، هيبئا أيه الفرق يا تري ؟؟ !!

الموضوع مجرد أستطلاع رأئ ، مش مستاهل دا كله ..


----------



## zama (3 يناير 2011)

بأمانة الجماعة دووووووووول تفكيرهم عالي أووووووووووووووووي ،

لأن مفيش تنظيم هيكون بالسذاجة دي ، منزلين أسماء و عناوين الكنايس المستهدفة ،

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

أكيد دا كله تمويه ، 

رأيئ إن العملية الجاية هتكون بعيد عن العمراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان 

(( ربما في الأديرة اللي بيسموها سجون نساء المسلمات )) ..

أمر وارد جداً ، لأن معظم الكنايس متأمنة كويس سواء المندرجة بالكشف أو اللي مش موجودة ..


----------



## maryanne (3 يناير 2011)

ya zama  el asamy deh howa 7d  a3d ygm3 kol asamy el knays  we b3deen y5tarowe fe3ln knest alex kant fehom  fa momken knesa mn ely mktobeen dol


----------



## Ramzi (3 يناير 2011)

100 %​


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (3 يناير 2011)

zama قال:


> أعتقد اللي بيحضر القداس و كله شجاعة و أخلاق ..
> 
> القداس أستحالة يكون بيعلم شعبه يتهجموا ع الناس بالشتم ..
> 
> ...



ماهو سيادتك مش واخد بالك ان الباشا اللي مصوّت (لأ) مسلم
انسان مستفز معندوش دم
إيه رأي سيادتك؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 يناير 2011)

طبعا لازم احضر 
لا تخافوا من من يقتلون الروح بل خافو من من يقتلون الجسد


----------



## grges monir (3 يناير 2011)

*باذن المسيح هنحضر
مش معنى خضور قداس العيد ان فرح وبهجة لا دة طقس كنسى
قداس الهى فى عيد ميلاد رب المجد
*


----------



## zama (3 يناير 2011)

jesus son 261 قال:


> ماهو سيادتك مش واخد بالك ان الباشا اللي مصوّت (لأ) مسلم
> انسان مستفز معندوش دم
> إيه رأي سيادتك؟



خلي أنه أنسان مستفز _ بالرغم من أننا معندناش دليل علي نيته ، مش هعدل علي أسلوبك لئلا 

تفتكرني بهاجم شخصك الغالي ،

لكن *هقول رأيئ* ،

بردك عليه أصبحت مجرد " رد فعل " لتصرفه ..

المسيح لما أعترض علي إهانة بيته " الهيكل " (( مسك الكرباج و ضرب و أعترض )) 

لكن ضربته كانت موجهة للشر المتمثل في بضاعتهم ، 

الموقف ما ذكر أنه نتج عنه ضحايا ،

لكن نتج عنه كرامة لبيته و مجده و أعادة تنظيمه ..

*" ضربتنا بتعالج و تصلح ، ضربتهم بتهدم و تجرح* " دا حجر الأساس بالكفاح المتسامح ..

دا الفرق بين ضربتنا و ضربتهم ..

دا اللي أقصده ، أحب أأكد علي حياة الشركة ما بينا يعني أنا مش بهاجمك  ..

سلام ..


----------



## marcelino (4 يناير 2011)

​


----------



## esambraveheart (4 يناير 2011)

*ساحضره في المقابر مع شهدائنا الذين ماتوا في تلك المذبحة البشعة..فربما استطعت تخفيف الم احد من اهاليهم المساكين ​*


----------



## marcelino (5 يناير 2011)

*مقابر ازاى يعنى؟*​


----------



## saber samuel (5 يناير 2011)

نعم باذن ربنااااااااااااا طبعاااااااااااااا هنحضــــــــــــــر
ويارب الكل يحضررررررر


----------



## losivertheprince (6 يناير 2011)

*سلام المسيح
هحضر وهصلى وعادى جداً ....
هقولها تانى زى ماقالوها فى الغرب الامريكى زمان :
على الرجل ان يفعل ماعلى الرجل أن يفعله 
ده مبدأ
ميرسى ياكبير*​


----------



## tasoni queena (6 يناير 2011)

> *أوعى تنخدعى بالتأمين الزياده يا كوينا *
> 
> *الحامى هو الله *


 

الحامى هو الله طبعا يا مارو

بس اوعى تكون فكرنى بقول متأمنة عشان العسكرى ولا ​ 
الاتنين الكحيتى اللى قاعدين يشربوا سجاير ادام باب الكنيسة​ 
انا بقول ان كنيستى متأمنة لانها عمارة وسط عمارات المسلمين​ 
لو فكر يقتل مننا 10 هيموت قصادهم 100 مسلم​


----------



## refat rady (6 يناير 2011)

اكيد  وربنا موجود


----------



## جندي المسيح (6 يناير 2011)

*نعم بالتاكيد ولو مت بالتأكيد
*​


----------

